# Bahnsen Theological Seminary



## matt01 (Aug 27, 2004)

Is there any member of the board, other than Paul, who goes here? The website looks interesting, but there isn't as much info as I need. How are the classes actually structured? Is it trully rigorous, or is there just a lot of busy work?

Thanks.


----------

